# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΙΕΣ ΤΡΑΝΣΙΣΤΟΡ

## NUKE

Ρε παιδιά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρεται καμοιά σελίδα στο ίντερνετ που να δίνει τις αντιστοιχίες των τρανσιστορ δηλαδή για παράδειγμα ότι το 2Ν3553 είναι αντίστοιχο του 2Ν3924 και γενικά τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Επίσης αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε που θα βρω αυτό το βιβλίο που κάνει αυτή την δουλεία. Δεν θα ήταν καλό(αν βέβαια είναι εύκολο) να βάλεται και στην σελίδα σας κάτι σχετικό? Λέω.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## electron

Για όποια απορία σχετικά με τα χαρακτηριστικά διαφόρων τρανζίστορ μπορείς να γράψεις τον τύπο τους στο google και σίγουρα θα βρείς αυτό που θες.

----------


## x9-125

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου αλλά δεν θέλω να μάθω τα χαρακτηρηστικά του τρανζίστορ. Η εταιρία αυτή όταν πουλάει το κιτ δεν γράφει τις πραγματικές τιμές των εξαρτημάτων.Δηλαδή αν το ολοκληρωμένο ονομάζεται LM317 αυτοί λένε ότι το ολοκληρωμένο είναι το 33317Α έτσι ώστε να πρέπει ο άλλος να αγοράσει το κιτ από αυτούς και να μην μπορεί να το αντιγράψει.Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως!  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## NUKE

ξερει κανεις πως λεγονται αυτα τα βιβλια που εχουν ολα τα χαρακτηριστικα και τις αντιστοιχιες?

Νομιζω ειναι ενα κιτρινο βιβλιο που ανανεονεται καθε χρονο...

----------


## vayeros

Πραγματι το βιβλιο αυτο ειναι πολυ χρησιμο.Δυστηχως δε φυμαμαι πως λεγεται.Σε κανενα βιβλιοπωλειο στη Στουρναρη κοιτα μηπως το εχουν ή στο Μοναστηρακι.

----------


## NUKE

θελω το ονομα μπας και το βρω στο ιντερνετ

----------


## gRooV

Πάντως όποιος έχει όρεξη και χρόνο μπορεί να ασχοληθεί και να φτιάξει μία βάση με αντιστοιχίες ή ότι άλλο χρήσιμο σαν το λεξικό. Στείλτε pm να τα πούμε.

----------


## amiga

Αυτό το βιβλίο το χω σε cd και σε βιβλίο!
Το λένε ECA Vrt 2006
και το site είναι www.eca.de

----------


## athalex

Δεν γίνετε να μας το δώσεις και εμάς και να σου πληρώσουμε κάποιο αντίτιμο;;;;;

----------


## moutoulos

H σειρά ''eca'' αντιπροσωπεύεται απο τον http://www.christosgeorgiadis.gr.
Και συγκεκριμένα εδώ.

----------


## xampos

εγω το εχω παρει απο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα και εχει γυρω στα 25 ευρω παντως αν ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να το βρω σε ψηφιακη μορφη και δεν εννοω σε cd ασ στειλει ενα πμ

----------


## GEWKWN

απατεωνες καλα ρε το cd-rom τρεις
φορες πανω ; 
να το εδιναν 30 κατι γηνεται 3*30 =90
ενταξυ παει, αλλα 75 ;

----------


## xampos

ασε Γιωργο δε ξερουν τι ζητανε σε τετοια πραματα

----------


## Danza

Συγνώμη που το ξεθάβω αλλά μήπως καμιά ψυχή έχει καμια άκρη? γκούχου γκούχου άτιμε τσιγαρόβηχα.......

----------


## andrewsweet4

Αυτο που ζητας ειναι Παρανομο... pm...! :Wink:

----------


## materatsi

Ευχομαι να σου δωσει λυση.http://www.datasheet-photos.com/Product/BD245.html

----------


## sakis

*το βιβλιο .... το CD  και το google  ειναι παντελως αχρηστα σε καποιον που δεν ξερει πως να τα διαβασει ....ολοι οσοι πηραν μια αντιστοιχια απο το βιβλιο και την εβαλαν κατεληξαν συνηθως με μια καμμενη συσκευη ...*

Στο βιβλιο αναφερει ο τυπος που το εγραψε, τον τυπο, την πολικοτητα ,την ταση και την ενταση και το ευρος .....υπαρχουν δεκαδες αλλα χαρακτηριστικα οπως η πολωση η χωρητικοτητα και τα γραφηματα ασφαλειας  οπυ διαφορες παραμετροι μετριουνται με διαφορες καταστασεις ...πχ  hfe  σε σχεση με την ταση soa σε σχεση με την ενταση κλπ ........

οι αντισοιχιες αυτες θα μπορουσαν να παιζουν μονο σε γραμμικα τροφοδοτικα οπου μονο η ταση και η ενταση παιζει τον πρωτο ρολο ....σε ολες τις υπολοιπες εφαρμογες πρπει να γινεται πολυ προσεκτικοτερος ελεγχος ....

κλασσικο παραδειγμα εναι οι ενισχυτες ΚΑ  kenwood  και καποιοι απο την  pioneer  οι οιποοι ηταν τοσο "τελεια" φτιαγμενοι που δεν ειχαν κανενα τριμερακι για την ρυθμιση του ρευματος ηρεμιας ...Ο ιαπωνας  ηταν τοσο σιγουρος για τα εξαρτηματα του που τελικα πετυχαινε το επιθυμητο ρευμα ηρεμιας  με ακριβεια 3-5% με την χρηση μονο μιας αντιστασης  η οποια ειναι σουπερ αποδεκτη . 

Καιγοταν ο ενισχυτης ...εδινε το βιβλιο  bd 243  ως αντιστοιχο ( με δυο σταυρους διπλα που εξηγουσαν τα παραπανω ) εβαζε ο τεχνικος μεσα το τρανσιστορ  ...ρυθμιση δεν υπηρχε  το εκλεινε δουλευε και εφυγε ....μετα απο μερικες μερες booooooom  Οι συνθηκες της βασης του τρανιστορ ηταν διαφορετικες και η πολωση πηγαινε στον ουρανο .... η λυση ηταν πολυ απλη ...καταργουσες την αντισταση που ρυθμιζε το ρευμα ηρεμιας σταθερα  και καταλληλα για τα αυθεντικα τρανσιστορ ...την αντικαθιστας με ενα τριμερακι  ....ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας σε λογικο επιπεδο  και εφυγες ...ο ενισχυτης θα δουλεψει για 30 χρονια ....

αντιστοιχα αλλοι οι οποιοι δεν ειχαν ουτε αυτες τις γνωσεις αντικαθιστουσαν το Ρ τρανσιτορ με bd243  και αφηναν το Ν ως ειχε αφου δεν ηταν καμμενο ....εκει φυσικα καιγοταν το κορδελιο με την μια και χωρις πολυ χρονο αντιδρασης ...

Αυτα με τα βιβλια και την εσφαλμενη χρηση τους

----------


## materatsi

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο Σακη.Η εξειδικευση και η πειρα γνωσεων λοιπον εχει τον ουσιαστικο ρολο,πριν χρονια που το διαδυκτιο δεν ειχε ερθει στην ζωη μας,ορισμενα λαθη των βιβλιων ηταν σπαζοκεφαλιες για τους τεχνικους.Υπηρξαν και εταιριες ομως με αποκλειστικα εξαρτηματα,καταχωρημενα σε αντιπροσωπειες τους και μονο.Τωρα γινεται πανικος...Σε λιγα χρονια προβλεπω να μαθαινουμε Κινεζικα.

----------


## siolosni

Σωστός ο Σάκης! Αυτά όμως για να γινουν κατανοητά θα πρεπεί να γίνει  καλό διαβάβασμα για τον τρόπο λειτουργείας των διόδων και των  τρανζίστορ. BJT για αρχή...

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Αν και το θέμα είναι παλιό, αυτή η σελίδα μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη. 

https://english.electronica-pt.com/c...ross-reference

----------


## siolosni

> Αν και το θέμα είναι παλιό, αυτή η σελίδα μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη. 
> 
> https://english.electronica-pt.com/c...ross-reference




Σε ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Βάζεις τα στοιχεία του τραζίστορ ή της διόδου που θέλεις στο λευκό πλαίσιο κάτω από εκεί που λέει ''CROSS REFERENCE'' , πατάς δίπλα το πλήκτρο που λέει ''Search by PN'' και σου βγάζει αντιστοιχίες και βασικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## siolosni

Ναι! φαίνεται καλό! Και μάλλον βρήκα μια διαφορά με ένα τρανζίστορ που μου έδωσαν. Διαφορά του στυλ, από Α σε Β ή Υ και Ο.

 Δεν μου αρκεί βέβαια, διαβάζω για να κατανοήσω καλύτερα τον τρόπο επιλογής ενός εξαρτήματος από τα χαρακτηριστικά του.  :Blink: 

 Είχα βρει και αυτό https://www.nteinc.com/

----------


## dimitris_p

Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχα αγοράσει από το elektor το cd ECD - Elektor's Components Database. Eιναι έκδοση του 2003 αν ενδιαφέρει καποιον ας μου δώσει ένα μαιλ σε pm να το κανω .iso να το στειλω.

----------

